# My. Gaggia. Classic seems NOT hot enough???



## JK009 (Apr 18, 2014)

Hi every body

It seems my Gaggia Classic is not hot enough.

Steam temp test on 10oz pitcher get over 60C ( I think it is ok). However, brewing temperature seems not hot enough

Having tested, I recorded:

1/ On the 60ml ( 2oz) shot:

temperature 89.5C , 88.6C, 86.4C

2/ On 90ml(3oz) shot:

90.4 , 89.1, 86.8C

Could any body please let me know your Gaggia temperature?

Brew and Steam temp Tests were done on fresh water

First shot was done after leaving the machine 20min warming up

The next shots were done when the Brewing Red light "ON"

Styrofoam was used in the test

It seems if I leave the machine about 7-10m after the first shot, then I will get the temp. up to 89-90c for the next shot

Please let me know what should I do?

thanks

JK009


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Seems right to me, once you take into account its going to cool very fast after hitting a cooler surface?


----------



## JK009 (Apr 18, 2014)

froggystyle said:


> Seems right to me, once you take into account its going to cool very fast after hitting a cooler surface?


Hi FroggyStyle

Thanks for your comment. However, I was told that the temperature must be 89C (192F) for all tests

http://s3.amazonaws.com/szmanuals/e908ec8bf97bbb55b8207a3eb01d1821


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

ok, your getting 89 to start then its dropping, as it will do as cold water hits the boiler!

How long are you leaving it between shots?


----------



## clickhappy (Feb 1, 2012)

Hi JK,

I have fitted a thermocouple to the back of the boiler stuck on using thermal paste, was going to fit a PID and may still do but currently just using it to help me temperature surf. I have found that once up to temperature the heater comes on at 95 ish and off again at 102, If you start the shot when the heater switches off then by the time the shot has finished the boiler will have lost almost 10 degrees.

I have been told that too cold will taste sour and too hot will taste bitter but I struggle to taste the difference. A couple of degrees (few seconds with the steam switch on) hotter than when the heater switches off on brew mode seems to be good for me but I am still experimenting.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

I fitted a thermocouple also, but with blu-tac! the readings you mention, i get the same.

It cost me £3 off ebay and was worth it, you can work out what is going on with the boiler heater, time your shots a little better and get a better shot.

Although the best think i have done so far is lower the pressure, the shots taste much better.


----------



## JK009 (Apr 18, 2014)

froggystyle said:


> ok, your getting 89 to start then its dropping, as it will do as cold water hits the boiler!
> 
> How long are you leaving it between shots?


Hi

i did NOT wait between the shots. I made just few second. When the Red brewing light "ON", I shoot

There is No portafilter fitted at all. Water come straight to the styrofoam cup through thrones brew head.

if being patient and waiting for about 5-8mins between the shots, I could reach to 89-90C


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Reckon you have answered yourself in that last post!

The gaggia is not built to pour shot after shot after shot.

You need to leave it to warm back up, its only a little boiler so will need to refill after each shot, then warm up.

Unless you fit a PID, then your gonna be looking at better temp stability!


----------



## JK009 (Apr 18, 2014)

froggystyle said:


> I fitted a thermocouple also, but with blu-tac! the readings you mention, i get the same.
> 
> It cost me £3 off ebay and was worth it, you can work out what is going on with the boiler heater, time your shots a little better and get a better shot.
> 
> Although the best think i have done so far is lower the pressure, the shots taste much better.


Hi

could you please show me a bit detail about that?

where is the link to EBay?

Any photo to show it was fitted?

Thanks


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

One other point to consider is that you are drawing water through the brew head with no restriction in place. Ie the P F filled with coffee, this will restrict /slow the flow and reduce the speed of cooling in the boiler.


----------



## JK009 (Apr 18, 2014)

Still not happy and a little bit disappointed with Gaggia

Coffee made by BoschT20 is much hotter than one from Gaggia Classic.

With Bosch T20, I did not have to warm up the cup but it still hotter than Gaggia ( if my memory service me we'll). With Gaggia, it took me a lot of time to warm up the machine, to warm up the cup, time to wait between the shots....but the coffee is still not as hot as BoschT20

I will perform another test. This time the test will not be done on water but on the coffee pouring out from the brew head. I will compare temperature of two machine, then let you know

Any one, could you please let me know the temperature of the coffee made by your Gaggia ? Thanks


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Are you noticing any difference in taste between the two machines?

is the Bosch machine you are referring to a pod/ capsule based one ?


----------



## JK009 (Apr 18, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> Are you noticing any difference in taste between the two machines?
> 
> is the Bosch machine you are referring to a pod/ capsule based one ?


Hi Mrboots2u,

Thanks for your question.

The BoschT20 is used with T disc Tassimo ( a kind of pod)

The taste from Gaggia is better, but I am talking about how hot the coffee is. Bosch is much hotter. That is why I ask if your Gaggia is hot?

I highly appreciate if you could check the temperature of your coffee and let me know. Thanks


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I don't own a gaggia sorry. .


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Is it not hot enough to drink or are you concerned your machine is faulty.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

The coffee that comes out from my gaggia is plenty hot enough.

If its not hot enough then return it?


----------



## emin-j (Dec 10, 2011)

When did you last descale your gaggia ? I recently past my Gaggia Classic onto my Son and Before he picked it up I descaled the machine,when he came for it I ran through the shot pulling process with him.

I noticed how much hotter the shots were compared to previous (before descaling) also it's better to leave the machine to warm up for a minimum of 1 hour if you can.


----------



## JK009 (Apr 18, 2014)

froggystyle said:


> The coffee that comes out from my gaggia is plenty hot enough.
> 
> If its not hot enough then return it?


Hi FroggyStyle

When you gave time, Could you please check the temperature of water or coffee ( portafilter is fitted, and styrofoam cup is used) , then let me know.

Thanks


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Hotter does not always mean better or tastier

Tastier means better

Enjoy the better tasting coffee


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

I cant take the temp of my water/coffee as the temp probe i have is inside the machine.

Sorry.


----------



## Quinten00 (May 4, 2021)

I was wondering if anyone know the problem with a Gaggia Classic 2011 when the brewing light doesnot turn on. When I switch the power on, I waited for 10 minutes and it still did not turn on. When I bought it, the light was actually working but after I revised the machine, the light does not turn on anymore. 
Could it be a problem with the boiler or pump? Or maybe the thermostat?


----------



## robmack (Apr 2, 2021)

What do you mean by "revised the machine"? Did you make any modifications to the internals?


----------

